# المنتديات الأسرية > منتدى الجمال والأناقة >  >  الي عندها مشكله في شعرها تجي بسرعه

## دلوعة القمر

شعرك من الإلف إلى الياء 

شعرك تاج جمالك ..
كثيرا مانرى نساء يتمتعن ببشره صافيه او قوام رشيق ولكن القليل جدا منهن يتمتعن بشعر صحي ذو لمعه جذابه .. وتدل على عنايه صاحبته ان امراه تحمل هذا الشعر تتعلق الانظار بها وتبداء التساؤلات الهامسه ترى ماذا تستخدم لشعرها .. فتبعي النصائح للحصول على شعر كنت تحلمين به على الدوام ..

*اعرفي شعرك*
كائن حي يولد ويموت ثم يتساقط ليحل محله الشعر الجديد وعندما يكون الشعر في صحة جيده فان عدد الشعرات في الرأس يصل 120,000 شعره وتتألف من جزئيين الجذر والجذع .. 
الجذر : منزرع في جريب شعري دهني حيث تشده الاغماد الظاهرية لتحول دون سقوطه بسهوله في قاعدة الجذر توجد البصيله التي ترتوي عبر الاوعيه الدموية في فروة الرأس . لكل جذر غده دهنيه أو اكثر وتفرز الغدد الدهنيه ماده تدعى الزهم تقوم بوضيفة تزييت الشعر اثناء نموه وباحاطته بغلاف حماية رقيق ..
*الجذع:* هو الجزء المرئي من الشعره وهو يتالف من حزمة الياف لينه تحيط بها طبقه واقيه متشابكه كحراشف السمك وبفضل هذه الطبقه يكتسب الشعر بريقه ولمعانه ..
الشعر يتبع دورة نمو واضحة المعالم 
مرحله النمو ( تستمر من 2 –6 اسابيع)
مرحله انتقاليه (تستمر من 2-4 اسابيع )
المرحله النهائيه للنمو (تستمرمن 2-4 اشهر)
الشعر الجميل يبدا من الجذور لامن السطح ..
مثلما تكشف بشرتك عن اسلوبك الحياتي يكشف شعرك هو الاخر عن نمط حياتك ومثل البشره فان الشعر يدفع ثمن سؤ التغذيه والكابه والاجهاد فيخفت ويتعب ويفقد بريقه باختصار فان شعرك يعكس واقع صحتك العامه بشكل حقيقي وتذكري انه مهما كانت قصة شعرك راقيه وحتى ان وضعت افضل مستحضرات تصفيف الشعر في العالم فان ذلك لايخفي أي تلف او اضطراب يصيب شعرك سواء كان سببه جسميا او نفسيا واول علامات تلك الاضطراباتتظهر على الفروه ..
وتذكري ان ظهور القشره والحكه والالتهاب على الفروه ماهي الا انذارات لك بان هناك خطاء ما..
فالضغط والاكتئاب والاعتلالات النفسيه الاخرى ترتسم اولا على شعرك وهذا مايفسر تالق الشعر ايام العطلات لاننا خلالها نشعر بارتياح نفسي ونتحرر من اكثر الضغوط لكن المشكله اننا لايمكن ان نجعل ايامنا كلها عطلات ..

*غسيل الشعر* 
*اليك هذه النصائح العامه فبل ان تغسلي شعرك..*· انهي حمامك دائما بماء بارد خاصة على شعرك 
· تاكدي دائما من ازالة بقايا الشامبو والبلسم من شعرك 
· قبل الحمام مشطي شعرك وفرقي خصلاته خاصة اذا كان طويل
. لاترفعي شعرك الى الاعلى كما درجت العاده بل اغسليه بينما هو منسدل على كتفيك 
· بدلي بين حين واخر الشامبو ثم عودي للشامبو خاصتك فقد تدهشين للنتائج
· لاتقتربي من الحراره ومصادرها مثل المجفف ,الفير,اللفافات الحاره فالحراره تجعل شعرك يتاكسد ويفقد لمعانه ويصبح جافا
· لاتبقي شعرك ملفوفا بالمنشفه بعد الحمام لفتره طويله 
· حاولي دائما ان تتركي شعرك يجف طبيعيا 
· ابقي ادوات شعرك نضيفه دائما
· اذا اردت استعمال لفافات فاستخدمي الاسفنجيه فهي الالطف لشعرك 
· لاتمشطيه وهو مبلول

واول الامور التي تتبادر الى ذهنك عندما نتحدث عن غسل الشعر هي الشامبو الذي ستقومين باستخدامه . نحن لاننكر اننا جميعا نلجا الى الشامبوهات الجاهزه لغسيل الشعر مع معرفتنا بادعائتها الكاذبه في تغذية الشعر وغيره ولكن دعينا انا وانت نلجا بين فتره واخرى الى الشامبوهات الطبيعيه المصنعه منزليا المناسبه لنوعية الشعر وحاجته ولاحظي الفرق .

*شامبوهات طبيعيه لجمال شعرك*شامبو ماء الورد للشعر الغامق :
المكونات :
2ملعقه كبيره خل ابيض 
2ملعقه صغيره ماء ورد 
2 بيضه 
التحضير: تخلط وتوضع على الشعر لمده 10-15 دقيه بالماء

شامبو اللافندر للشعر الرقيق :
المكونات:
· عصير 2 ليمونه
· 2ملعقه صغيره ماء لافندر
التحضير: تخلط المكونات ويستخدم في دهان فروة الراس وخصلاتالشعر لمده 10-15 ثم يشطف بالماء

شامبو الموالح للشعر الدهني :
المكونات:
· قشرة ليمونه 1برتقاله1جريب فروت
· 1,7 لتر ماء مغلي
· 6ملاعق صابون مبشور
· 2ملعقه عصير ليمون
· 2ملعقه عصير برتقال
· 2ملعقه عصير جريب فروت
. 2ملعقه خل التفاح او خل ابيض
التحضير: يقطع القشر لاجزاء صغيره ثم يوضع في الماء المغلي ويقلب ويترك لمده ساعتين ثم يصفى الماء ويضاف اليه الصابون ويوضع على نار هادئه مع التقليب حتى يذوب الصابون ثم تضاف العصائر مع التقليب بعدها يترك السائل لمده 24 ساعه يكون بعدها جاهز للاستخدام ويجب مراعاة رج الزجاجةيمتاز هذا الشامبو بمفعول مزيل للدهون الزائده التي تعلق بالشعر ويقتصر استخدامه للشعر الدهني ويستخدم مره واحده اسبوعيا ثم يشطف الشعر بعه بالماء والخل .

شامبو حصى البان الغني بالبروتين للشعر الغامق:
المكونات:
· اربع ملاعق من حصى البان المجفف
· 1,7 لتر ماء مغلي
· 6ملاعق كبيره صابون مبشور
· 2بيضه
التحضير : يوضع حصى البان في الماء المغلي ويقلب ثم يترك لينقع لمدة ساعتين ثم يصفى الماء ويضاف الصابون اليه ويوضع على نار هادئه حتى يذوب الصابون واذابرد يضاف اليه البيض يقلب حتى يصبح لزج متماسك ثم يعبافي زجاجه ويستعمل بعد مرور24 ساعه .. يعمل هذا الشامبو على تقوية الشعر واكسابه الحيويه بالاضافه الى انه يعمل على التخلص من قشور الراس .

*نصائح من مشاهير.. لشعر جميل وصحي*

طبعا ليست هناك من امرأة راضية عن شعرها الطبيعي، لكن عليك قبول شعرك 
كما هو، كما انه يتوجب عليك أن تفهمي حدوده وألا تحاولي أن تجبريه على طراز لا ينجح.
إذا كان شعرك يبدو جيدا عندئذ يكون شعورك جيدا.. وإليك بعض أسرار جين كولينز من أجل شعر جميل...

- إذا كان عليك تمشيطه للخلف، كوني حذرة جدا عندما تستعملين الفرشاة للخارج ، لأنه يسهل كثير بذلك قصف ساق الشعرة الثمين.
- لا تستعملي مشطا معدنيا أبدا. أفضل الأمشاط هي المصنوعة من العظم الطبيعي أو البلاستيك القوي، وكذلك بالنسبة للفرشاة، الفرشاة المصنوعة من الشعر الطبيعي الخشن جيدة.
- قصي النهايات المنقصمة من شعرك بانتظام.
- اعملي على أن يكون شعرك نظيفا ورطبا والمقص حادا جدا ، وأنه لم يكن يستعمل لقص أشياء في المطبخ!!
- عند استعمال مجفف يدوي لا تبقي الحرارة على أحد الجوانب أكثر من دقيقتين لمرة واحدة.
- لا تستعملي بكرات اللف ذات الأسنان البلاستيكية أو المعدنية لان تلك قد تتلف شعرك، وكذلك يفضل الدخول تحت مجفف شعر اسخن مدة طويلة.
- أفضل طريقة لترتيب الشعر الناعم هو لف الشعر النظيف إلى الأعلى حتى يجف ، ثم رشي عليه رذاذ الشعر . اتركيه مدة خمس عشرة دقيقة . وعندما تفكينه ستحصلين على حيوية اكثر من ذي قبل.
- إذا كان هناك كثير من الكهرباء في شعرك، مرري فوقه غطاء مضادا للتشوش (antistatic) من النوع الذي تضعينه في الغسالة الأوتوماتيكية.
- اهتمي بأية بقع صغيرة من الشيب ، بصبغه وفرشاة أسنان صغيرة.
إذا كنت تريدين صبغه في البيت، فإن الأمر سهل طالما انك تستعملين قفازين مطاطين، وتتبعين التعليمات بالحرف الواحد.
وإذا وصلت الصبغة إلى حد الشعر في فروة الرأس أو إلى الجلد، فإن المزيل الجيد له هو مزج رماد مع قليل من الماء ثم مسحه بلطف ، عندئذ تزول البقع بشكل جيد.
هذا ومن جانب آخر، ومع بداية فصل الشتاء تبدأ مشكلات المرأة مع شعرها حيث يبدو في أسوأ أحواله مما ينعكس بالأثر السلبي على جمالها‏،‏ ويقدم الخبراء بعض النصائح للمحافظة على جمال الشعر.
حيث ينصح بوضع الزيوت المغذية وفي حالة تقصف الشعر لابد من استعمال أقنعة لتغذيته وفي حالة الرغبة في صبغه بألوان جديدة فيمكن للمرأة استعمال حمام زهرة الكاموميل لإطالة عمر الصبغة واستعمال الشامبو الخاص بالصبغة‏.‏
وينصح بتجنب استخدام كريمات الجيل التي تعمل على تثبيت تسريحة الشعر‏،‏ كما ينصح بعدم استخدام بودرة تفتيح لون الشعر لأنها تؤدي إلى ضعف بصيلات ويمكن للمرأة متابعة الطبيب للاطمئنان على شعرها بين الحين والآخر‏.‏
ولكي تنجح العناية بالشعر، لا بد أولا من تحديد نوعه ولكل منها طرق مختلفة وخاصة أيضا ليبدو في أحسن صورة بدءا من اختيار أنواع الشامبوهات وطريقة التمشيط المناسبة وكيفية التعامل مع فروة الرأس. والشعر ثلاثة أنواع من وجهة نظر خبراء التجميل:
*- الشعر الدهني*
صاحبته لديها فروة رأس لها نشاط زائد في إفراز الدهون وذلك نتيجة لنشاط الغدد الدهنية بشكل كبير، ينصح دائما خبراء التجميل أصحاب هذه النوعية من الشعر أن يستخدموا شامبو محتواه الليمون أو البيض، وينصحون بشطف الشعر بعصير الليمون المخفف بالماء من آن لآخر لتقليل تراكم الدهون، وبالتالي تقليل فرصة اتساخه، وتراعي صاحبة هذا الشعر تمشيطه بهدوء حتى لا تحفز فروة الرأس وتزيد من إفراز الدهون.
*- الشعر الجاف*
صاحبة هذا الشعر تتميز فروة رأسها بوجود غدد دهنية محدودة النشاط في إفراز الدهون، ويؤدي ذلك إلى عدم وصول القدر الكافي من الزيوت الطبيعية التي تؤدي إلى تطرية الشعر، وينصح خبراء التجميل بعدم الإكثار من غسله حتى لا يفقد ما به من دهون، وبتدليك فروة الرأس من وقت لآخر سواء أثناء غسله أو تمشيطه، ويمكن تدليكه بأحد الزيوت الطبيعية بما يسمى (حمام الزيت) على أن يلف بمنشفة دافئة حول الشعر لمدة نصف ساعة، وأفضل أنواع الشامبوهات لهذه النوعية من الشعر التي تحتوي على زيت الزيتون أو الجلسرين.
*- الشعر العادي*
صاحبته تتميز بفروة رأس معتدلة في إفرازها للدهون فلا تعاني من مشكلات الشعر الدهني أو الجاف، وينصح الخبراء بعدم الإفراط في غسله وأن يتم اختيار الشامبو الطبيعي أو من الأعشاب وعدم تعرضه لحرارة الشمس لفترة طويلة. وعلى صاحبته أن تهتم بتناول غذاء صحي متوازن في عناصره الغذائية، وفي مقدمتها فيتامين (إيه) المتوفر في الجزر والخضراوات الورقية واللبن والفواكه مثل المشمش والتفاح والمواد الغنية بالحديد مثل الكبدة والبيض وبعض الخضراوات كالسبانخ واللحوم والعدس واللوبيا وغيرها.

----------


## دلوعة القمر

يحتاج شعرك لبرامج متنوعة من العناية تضمن له الحماية والتغذية والمظهر الصحي، وتعد أفضل تلك البرامج ما كان معتمدا على مواد طبيعية وإليكِ النموذج التالي: لتغذية شعرك عليكِ بخلط بيضة مع ملعقتين من العسل الأبيض مع ملعقة من زيت الشعر ثم يتم خلط الجميع مع بلسم الشعر، ثم يضاف للشعر ويترك لربع ساعة ليتم غسيله بعدها وتتكرر تلك العملية كل نصف شهر لمدة 3 شهور ، ولاحظي مدى التغير الذي سيطرأ على شعرك .

ويؤكد خبراء التجميل أن الشعر العادي يحتاج لعناية مستمرة لأنه يمكن أن يتحول بالمعاملة السيئة والأسلوب الردىء إلى شعر جاف أو شعر مائل للسقوط. وأهم ما يحتاجه الشعر العادي من وسائل العناية هو : - عدم الإفراط في غسله حتى لا يتحول إلى حالة الجفاف. - ضرورة اختيار صابونة جيدة أو شامبو مناسب ( شامبو طبيعي أو من الأعشاب ). - احرصي علي الا يتعرض شعرك لفترة طويلة لحرارة الشمس ، كما في فصل الصيف ، كما أنه يحتاج من وقت لآخر لاستعمال المستحضرات المغذية والمرطبة وغيرها من وسائل العناية بالشعر .

هل شعرك قصير ومتقصف، وبالتالي يسبب لك ذلك عناء خاص عند تصفيفه ؟ لتتعاملي عزيزتي مع هذه الشعيرات المقصفة، استعملي فرشاة الأسنان لتمشيط هذه الخصلات القصيرة، فالشعر الخشن القصير الذي تحتوي عليه فرشاة الاسنان سيمنحك السيطرة على خصلات شعرك. مجفف الهواء: -قومي بتجفيف الشعيرات القصيرة الموجودة في مقدمة شعرك و استخدمي لذلك فرشاة أسنان مستديرة. -استخدمي أصابعك لتفصلي الشعر عن بعضه حتى يجف تماماً. -قومي بتقسيم شعرك إلى أجزاء وقومي بتجفيف كل جزء على حده. -احرصى على ان تكون الفرشاة والمجفف فى اتجاه واحد. وللحفاظ على شعرك مرتب حتى بعد القيام من النوم، دللى شعرك ونامى على وسادة حريرية؛ حتى في السفر احملي واحدة معك.

وكان شعرك باهتاً استعيني بعد غسل الشعر بملطف معزز للون لفك تشابكاته، ثم أضيفي إليه وهو رطب كمية صغيرة من الرغوة المعززة للون، ثم مشطيه خلال تجفيفه بالمجفف إذا كان أملس، إما إذا كان أجعد فالأفضل أن تستعيني بموزع الهواء المرفق مع المجفف الكهربائي. ومن بين أهم أسـباب فقدان الشعر للمعان: قلة الرطوبة الطبيعية في الشعر، وهذا يتطلب منا الاهتمام بتغذية وترطيب الشعر عن طريق أقنعة ترطيب الشعر. كما يفضل بعد الانتهاء من غسل الشعر بالشامبو أن تضعي على شعرك بعض الكريم لترطيب الشعر ثم اتركيه يجف تلقائيا. إن استعمال مصل على الشعر سيجعل الشعر يعكس الضوء بالشكل الأفضل لك، لا تستعمليه إلا كلمسة نهائيه بعد التصفيف، ولا تكثري من المصل؛ لأنه يجعل الشعر دهنيا أكثر. وأفضل وقت لوضع المستحضر هو الوقت الذي ننشف فيه الشعر بالمنشفة حتى امتصاص الماء الزائد منه، ثم لفه بالمنشفة إلى يحين موعد استعمال مستحضرات التصفيف .

كل فتاة او امرأة تعشق ان يكون شعرها متألقاِ وطويلاً ولتحقيق ذلك ينصحكِ خبراء التجميل بأهمية فيتامين "ب" والحديد واليود لنمو الشعر ولتأمين امتصاص جيد لهذه الفيتامينات. ويرشدك بأخذها في صورة طبيعية، وتفضل الأغذية النيئة عن المطبوخة، ومثلاً الحديد يوجد بغزارة في الكبد والكلاوي، والردة والجرجير، والزبيب، والسبانخ، والبسلة، والعدس، والبلح، والخوخ، والتين الجاف، والعسل الأسود، أما اليوم فالمصدر الأساسي له هو البحر؛ إذ يوجد في طحالب البحر والأسماك، وزيت كبد الحوت، وكذلك الفجل والجزر والطماطم والسبانخ والموز والكرنب والخرشوف وصفار البيض والثوم والبصل. كما ثبت أن خميرة البيرة غنية جداً بالمجموعة الكاملة لفيتامين "ب" كذلك البيض واللحوم والأسماك مثل: السالمون والفول السوداني والبسلة الجافة واللبن من المصادر الجيدة له، كما يوجد في الخيار والطماطم والكوسا، ويوجد في المشمش والبرتقال والتفاح. ويجب أن يكون الغذاء متوازناً يحتوي على خليط من المواد النشوية و الزلالية والدهنية والفيتامينات والمعادن والماء، فالشعر لا يتغذى عن طريق الكريمات والدهانات التي توضع عليه، ولكن يتغذى عن طريق الدم الذي يحمل إليه المواد الحيوية التي تم تمثيلها وامتصاصها من الغذاء الذي نتناوله، مع ملاحظة الابتعاد عن الأغذية المعلبة والوجبات السريعة، فالأغذية المعلبة مليئة بالمواد الحافظة الضارة بالجسم والشعر.

اذ كنت تعانين من مشكلة سقوط الشعر باستمرار فلا داعي للقلق، فسوف نقدم لك بعض الخطوات البسيطة التي تعالج هذه المشكلة. 1- غسل الشعر: يفضل غسل الشعر الدهنى ثلاث مرات أسبوعياً بشامبو يحتوى على الليمون الجاف، ويكفى غسله مرة واحدة أسبوعياً باستخدام شامبو يحتوى على الزيت أو اللانولين، ويفضل كذلك عمل حمام زيت أسبوعياً مثل زيت الخروع. أما الشعر العادى فكل ما يحتاجه استعمال شامبو أو صابون جيد قليل القلوية والحفاظ عليه من الجفاف . 2- تدليك فروة الرأس : وذلك يساعد على زيادة توارد الدم الى بصيلات الشعر مما يزيد من حيويته ومقاومتة للسقوط . 3- الإهتمام بتغذية الشعر : وأهم ما يجب أن تحرصى على تناوله لتغذية الشعر هو عنصر " الحديد " وهو يتوفر فى الكبدة واللحوم والخضروات الطازجة وفيتامين "أ" ويتوفر فى اللبن والجزر وزيت كبدالحوت وفيتامين "هـ" ويتوفر فى زيت الخضروات والبندق واللوز والحبوب غير منزوعة القشور مثل القمح وكذلك فيتامين " ب" المركب ووتوفر أنواعة فى العديد من الأطعمة

يؤكد خبراء التجميل أن الحالة النفسية تزيد من مشكلة قشر الشعر، بينما تنحصر المشكلة مع الاستقرار النفسى، ولكي تتخلصين منه نقدم لك بعض الطرق ومنها: 1- الزيت الدافئ :- تدهن فروة الرأس فى المساء قبل النوم بكمية من زيت الزيتون أو زيت اللوز أو كريم نبات الصبار مع عمل تدليك لفروة الرأس ويلف الشعر بفوطة دافئة ثم يغسل فى الصباح بالماء العادى . 2- البيض :- تضرب بيضة نيئة وتدهن بها فروة الرأس يكرر ذلك أسبوعياً . 3- شرش اللبن :- تضاف 4 ملاعق كبيرة من شرش اللبن الى 4 ملاعق كبيرة من زيت الكافور المخفف بالماء ويستخدم هذا الخليط فى دهان فروة الرأس ويشطف بعد ثلاث ساعات .

*استشر طبيبك*

"عندما تواجهك أي مشكله في الشعر لا تنسى استشارة الطبيب اولا ً ..
اخواتي العزيزات اود ان اقدم لكم نصيحه مهمه جدا ً..
نصيحتي تتضمن مشاكل الشعر الي نواجهها نحن الفتيات . المشكله الكبرى هي اننا عندما نتعرض لأي مشكل نسأل الاهل أو الصديقات عن حل لهذه المشكله ونأخذ بكلامهم وننسى ان الشعر تاج المرأة وعنوان جمالها لذا علينا ان لا نتسرع في تطبيق نصائح الغير فأحيانا تكون هناك مشكله بحاجه الى حل طبي من شخص متخصص في هذا المجال فهو الاقدر على النصح والافاده . فعلينا ان نطبق المقوله السائدة" اسأل مجرب ولا تنسى الطبيب وليس ولا تسأل طبيب"

*عزيزتي هل تودين في زيادة نعومة ولمعان شعرك*
عزيزاتي الفتيات وخصوصا المقبلات على الزواج . ان الشعر تاج المرأة فلابد لنا ان نوليه عنايه خاصه لذا يسعدني ان اقدم لكم هذه الخلطه السريعه والبسيطه التى بامكاننا جميعا اعدادها فجميع المواد متوفره في المنزل ولا داعي لان تبذلي اي مجهود ..

المكونات : زيت الخروع او زيت الزيتون 4 قطع ثوم طريقه العمل: يدق الثوم ثم يسخن على النار مع اربعة كاسات من الزيت ويترك الثوم منقوع في الزيت لمدة 36 ساعه ثم يصفى ويكون جاهز للاستخدام. طريقة الاستخدام : بعد ان يصفى الزيت يستخدم مره في الاسبوع يوضع الزيت على فروة الرأس وتدلك الفروه بأطراف الاصابع . يترك الزيت في الشعر لمدة ساعتين على الاقل. نصيحه : ان لهذا الزيت رائحه كريها لذا لابد من غسل الشعر بالشامبو 3 مرات ووضع الحمام زيت ويفضل استخدام حمام زيت (بانتين) لانه ينعم الشعر ورائحته جميلة...... هذه الخلطه مجربه ومضمونه 100% 

*طريقة عمل الهايلات في المنزل ..*قبل ان تبداي يجب ان تجهزي مشط ذو نهايه حادة وكماشات للشعر وكرات قطن ومناشف قومي بتقسيم شعرك الى عدة اقسام قومي بلبس القفازات واخلطي لون الهيلايت الذي تريدين هذا التقسيم سيساعدك على توزيع الخصل بشكل جيد وانت تبداين وضع الصبغة ابداي من الاسفل متجهه الى الاعلى خذي الخصل بواسطة اسفل المشط الحاد وحاولي ان تكون الخصل بنفس الحجم ثم ضعي عليها اللون خصلة خصلة ابداي بوضع اللون من بداية الجذور الى الاطراف وراعي ان تغطي جميع اجزاء الخصلة مع تجنب ملامستها لفروة الراس تصلين اخيرا الى مقدمة الراس وخبراء الشعر يعملون على تكثيف الخصل في مقدمة الراس وانت ورغبتك في مقدمة الراس ضعي تحت كل خصلة كرة من القطن لتجنب ملامسة بشره الوجه انتظري 20 دقيقة او المدة المطلوبة منك واشطفي شعرك بالماء الدافئ ضعي البلسم على شعرك لعده دقائق قومي بتصفيفة بالطريقة المعتادة .

*كيف تشذبين شعرك*
اذاكانت نهايات شعرك قدطالت قليلا وتشعرين انه لا حاجة بك الى الذهاب الى الصوالون التجميل لقصها او تشذيبها فانك تستطيعين ان تفعلي ذلك بنفسك وانت في البيت الى ان يحين موعدك مع مصففة الشعر .. وهذه هي الخطوات التي تتبعينها :

1ـجهزي مقصا صغيرا ذا سلاحين مستقيمين0 
2ـسرحي شعرك كالمعتاد ثم استخدمي مقبضا لاحتجاز نصف الشعر الذي لن تقصي اطرافه الان،ابداي بمنطقة وسط مقدمة الشعر بطرحها في اتجاه خارج الراس0 
3ـاستخدمي اصابعك في الامساك بقسم صغير من خصلات شعرك ثم اجذبيها الى اسفل على جبهتك0 لا تشديها كثيرا حتى لا تقصي منها اكثر من اللازم 0شذبي فقط تلك الاطراف التي تظهر بين اصابعك 0 عندما تنتهين منها مشطيها الى الخلف لكي تعود الى بقية الشعر حتى تقيسي طولها وتتاكدي من انها اصبحت منسجمه معها 0 
4ـ كرري الخطوه مع جميع الخصل 0 
5ـ عندما تنتهين تماما عودي مره اخرى الى منطقة الوسط لكي تشذبيها من الاتجاه الاخر0 
تمليس الشعر 
اذا كنت تريدين تمليس الخصلات الملتويه بمعنى ان تفرديها حسب التسريحه التي تريدينها فانت تستطيعين ان تفعلي ذلك وحدك بسهوله 
اتبعي الخطوات التاليه: 
1ـ اغسلي شعرك جيدا مستخدمة نوعا من الشامبو الخفيف ثم اشطفيه 
وضعي عليه البلسم ثم اتركيه لعدة دقائق ثم اشطفيه مره اخرى بماء بارد 0 
استخدمي المنشفه في تجفيفه ‘جففي بطريقة الضغط وليس بطريقة الفرك ثم مشطي الان بمشط ذي اسنان واسعه0 
2ـبينماشعرك لا يزال مبتلا قليلا ضعي بين راحتيك قليلا من الجل وافركيه جيدا ثم قومي بتمليسه على طول شعرك ولاحظي انه كلما كان الشعر ميالا الى الخشونه كلما كان ضروريا ان تستخدمي نوعا غنيا في مادته من الكريمات او الجل 0 
3ـاما اذا كان شعرك مجعدا وتريدين ان تبقيه على ما هو عليه قومي بتجفيفه بواسطة المجفف واستخدمي فتحة التوزيع الواسعة .

----------


## دلوعة القمر

*كيف يمكن ان يكون شعرك جميلا وطويلا في شهر واحد فقط!*
دلكي فروة رأسك كل يوم بزيت جوز الهند قبل النوم وفي الصباح اغسلي شعرك بالشامبوا جيدا وبعد تجفيفه امسحي عليه قليلا من زيت جوز الهند وكرري العملية هكذا كل يوم وثقي انك ستلاحظين الفرق بعد شهر واحد من أول استعمال. 
لقد جربت هذة العملية من قبل كثير من السيدات ولاحظن الفرق فما رايك انت ان تنضمي لهن؟

*وصفات مهمة للشعر*
*اذا كنتي تريدين شعرا كثيف* 
ملعقة عسل : 
بياض بيضة اذا الشعر دهنى 
وصفار بيضة اذا الشعر جاف او عادى ملعقة كبيرة زيت زيتون 
يخلط خلط جيد ويوضع على الشعر مرة في الاسبوع 
وسوف ترين شعرك ينبت وينعم ويطول ولكن بعد مايقارب شهرين 
وتوضع مرة واحدة في الاسبوع لمدة( نصف ساعة) 
*يمكنك التعامل مع شعرك بطريقة تحافظ على رونقه وجماله من خلال الالتزام ببعض الوصايا، ومنها :* 
1 - الإقلال من استخدام الصبغات والعلاج الكيميائي للشعر. 
2 - تدليك فروة الرأس بأطراف الأصابع وبرفق أثناء الغسيل والشطف. 
3 - عدم وضع الشامبو مباشرة على الشعر، ولكن يفضل تخفيفه بالماء الدافئ. 
4 - شطف الشعر جيدًا وتخليصه تمامًا من الشامبو حتى تحصلين على اللمعة المطلوبة. 
5 - استخدام المشط لتصفيف الشعر وتخليصه من الأتربة والعقد قبل الغسيل، فذلك يكون أفضل لأن الشعر يسهل تقصفه وهو مبتل. 
6 - استخدام الماء الفاتر مع الشعر لتخليصه من الأتربة العالقة -مع بداية الغسيل- . 
7 - عند تمشيط شعرك وهو مبلل؛ استعملي مشطًا واسع الأسنان، لأن الشعر المبلل يتقطع سريعاً إذا تم استعمال مشط ضيق الأسنان، كما أنه الشعر المبلل يتقطع سريعا إذا تم باستعمال مشط ضيق الأسنان، كما أنه يجب تجنب تمشيط الشعر بعنف بدون تسليك الشعر أولاً، لأن ذلك يؤدى إلى نزع الشعرة من خصلتها، أو يؤدى إلى تقطيع الشعر. 
8 - استخدام صفار بيضة مع ربع كوب "مايونيز" للشعر الجاف، وينصح بعمل حمام دافئ للشعر وذلك بلفه فى منشفة دافئة رطبة، ويترك بها لمدة ربع ساعة، ويشطف بعدها بالماء البارد. 
9 - لإضافة تموجات الشعر، ابدئي بفصل الخصلات بواسطة مشط مدبب الرأس، ثم تلف كل واحدة على لفافة مع مراعاة ألا يكون الشعر مشدودًا على هذه اللفافة للحفاظ على عدم سقوطه. وكلما كانت اللفافة أكبر أصبحت الخصلات أكثر نعومة فى التماوج، إلا أن اللفافة الصغيرة تجعل الشعر أكثر تجعدًا، وينصح بعدم استخدام المجفف الكهربائي للحصول على تموجات أياً كان حجمها، لأنه يعمل على تقصف البصيلات، وجفاف الشعر، وفقدان رونقه"

*مشاكل الشعر ..*
- إذا كان شعرك هش ومقصف الأطراف فسيكون عرضه للتكسر بشكل اكبر عندما يكون رطب لذا من الأفضل استخدام مشط عريض دائما وابدئي عمليه التسريح من النهايات إلى الأعلى .
- تتغير حاله الشعر في الصيف فيميل إلى الجفاف فداومي على استخدام البلسم بعد الشامبو على نهايات الشعر فقط أو ضعي على النهايات باستمرار بعض زيت الزيتون في المساء واغسليه في الصباح وذلك لحمايته من التقصف .
- لإعطاء شعرك الأشقر جمالا وبريقا إضافيا ضعي عليه مغلي البابونج واتركيه لمده 20 دقيقه ثم اشطفيه بالماء أما إذا كان شعرك احمر اللون فيناسبه الليمون والشاي أيضا ً .
- إذا كان شعرك جاف فاغسليه بالماء الدافئ لان الماء الدافئ يحفز إنتاج الدهون أما إذا كان دهني فاغسليه بالماء البارد .
- إذا كنت تعانين من القشرة استخدمي غسول الفم الذي يستخدم كمطهر للفم فهو يقضي على الفطريات المسببة للقشرة ضعي جزء من الغسول على 9 أجزاء من الماء واتركيه على شعرك لمدة عشر دقائق ثم يشطف .

*لعلاج العديد من الامراض خل التفاح* .. لعلاج الثعلبة: قومي بطلي موقع الأصابة بخل التفاح المركز6مرات خلال اليوم ولمدة 15يومآ 0

*مجموعه من الماسكات والاقنعه الخاصة بالشعر ولها فوائد مختلفة :*
بلسم للشعر من الجلسرين : المكونات: • 2ملعقه خل التفاح • 2ملعقه جلسرين • 1ملعقه زيت زيتون • 1ملعقه زيت جوز الهند • 2بيضه توضع المكونات في إناء وتقلب جيدا باستخدام أطراف الأصابع ثم يعمل تدليك لفروة الرأس بها ثم يغطى الرأس بفوطه دافئة ويترك على الشعر 45 دقيقه ثم يغسل الشعر بالشامبو المناسب .
خلطه للشعر الجاف : • 2ملعقه من زيت السمسم • 1ملعقه عسل • بيضه واحده تمزج المكونات مع بعضها البعض وتستخدم في تدليك فروة الرأس ثم يلف حول الشعر منشفه دافئة نصف ساعة ويغسل البروتين والفيتامين .
لتقوية الشعر : المكونات : • بيضه واحده • 1ملعقه زيت خروع • 1ملعقه زيت ذره • 1 ملعقة خل التفاح • 1ملعقه جلسرين كبسولة فيتامين أ تمزج المكونات مع بعضها وتوضع على الشعر وتلف بمنشفه دافئة وتترك لمده عشر دقائق ويؤدي استخدامه بصوره منتظمة لنعومة الشعر وزيادة كثافته وتماسكه .
للمعان الشعر : امزجي بيضه مع ملعقتين من المايونيز ثم ضعيها على شعرك .
بلسم ومكيف للشعر : نصف حبة افوكادو مايونيز ضعي المزيج على راسك واتركيه لمدة عشرين دقيقه مع لفه بفوطه دافئه .
مكيف اخر للشعر : حبه افوكادو حليب جوز الهند تمزج مع بعضها حتى تصبح بسمك الشامبو ويوضع على الشعر لمده 15 دقيقه ويشطف .
بلسم الموز للشعر : امزجي موزه مع ملعقه طعام زيت نباتي وضعيه على الشعر ثم اشطفيه وهو يناسب الشعر الجاف .
قناع الشوفان للشعر : اذا كانت الرطوبه تؤثر على شعرك فاليك هذا القناع انقعي الشوفان في ماء ساخن ويترك ليومين او ثلاثة ايام في حراره الغرفه العاديه بعد ذلك ازيلي الشوفان من الماء واخلطي جزئين من الماء الى جزء من الخل واضيفيه الى ماء الشوفان واشطفي شعرك به ..

شامبو البيض للشعر العادي والجاف المصبوغ :
المكونات :
بيضه+نصف فنجان ماء دافئ (للشعر الخفيف القصير )
بضتان + 1فنجان ماء دافئ (للشعر المتوسط الطول والكثافه )
التحضير : يخلط البيض مع الماء ويوضع على الشعر ويلف الشعر بغطاء بلاستيكي لمدة خمس دقائق ثم يشطف بعدها بالماء الفاتر .. يستعمل هذا الشامبو مره او مرتين شهريا .

شامبو البابونج للشعر الاشقر:
المكونات:
3ملاعق كبيره من زهرة البابونج 
1,لتر ماء مغلي 
6ملاعق صابون مبشور 
عصير ليمونه واحده 
التحضير : يضاف البابونج للماء المغلي يترك لينقع لمده ساعتين ثم يصفى الماء ويضاف الصابون اليه مع التقليب ثم يوضع الاناء على نار هادئه ويضاف اليه الليمون ويرفع عن النار بعد دقائق ويبرد يستخدم بعد اربع وعشرين ساعه .. ويشطف الشعر بالماء الفاتر قبل استخدام هذاالشامبو .

البني شامبو الميرميه الغني بالبروتين – للشعر:
المكونات:
·3ملاعق مريميه مجففه 
· 1,7لتر ما مغلي
· 6ملالاعق كبيره صابون مبشور
· 2بيضه
التحضير : تضاف الميرميه الى الماء المغلي ويغطى ويوضع لمده عشرين دقيقه على نار هادئه لزيادة التركيز ثم يصفى ويضاف ويضاف الصابون للمنقوع ويوضع على نار هادئه حتى يذوب الصابون وعندما يبرد نضيف البيضتين ويستعمل بعد مرور اربع وعشرين ساعه .

شامبو مضاد للقشره :
المكونات:
1ملعقه كبيرة جلسرين 
12 ملعقة صابون 
16ملعقة ماء يسر 
4ملاعق بابونج مجفف 
2ملعقه زيت ليمون 
التحضير: يوضع الجلسرين والصابون معا في وعاء مع قليل من الماء ويتم خلطها جيدا يغلى باقي الماء ثم يصب على زهور البابونج في وعاء اخروتترك الزهور لتنقع لمدة 30 دقيقة ثم يصفى المنقوع ويضاف اليه الجلسرين والصابون مستخدمة ملعقه خشبيه ثم يضاف اليه زيت الليمون فيصبح كريم متماسك يوضع كمية بسيطه على فروة الراس وتدلك باصابع اليد لمدة ثلاث دقائق ثم يترك على الفروه لمدة 7 دقائق ثم يشطف بالماء الفاتر عدة مرات واذا اردت التخلص من اثار المحلول اشطفي شعرك بالماء والخل .

----------


## دلوعة القمر

محلول الليمون لشطف الشعر الدهني:
المكونات:· قشور اربع ليمونات مقطعه لاجزاء صغيره 
· 1,15 لتر ماء
· عصير 4ليمونات
التحضير: يوضع القشر في الماء ويغلي لمدة 10 دقائق ثم يترك لينقع لمدة ساعتين ثم يصفى المحلول ويضاف له عصير الليمون ويكون جاهزا بعد مرور 48 ساعه .. هذا المحلول يحافظ على التوازن الحامضي ويكسب الشعر لمعانا محببا كما ان قشر الليمون يكسب الشعر زيوتا مغذيه .

*وصفات من الطبيعه لشعرك* 
قد تفضلين استعمال المواد الغذائيه على شعرك قبل غسله اليك هذه الوصفات :
- اخلطي صفار بيضه مع علبه صغيره من اللبن الزبادي والقليل من قشر الليمون ودلكي شعرك بهذا الخليط واغسليه بعد نصف ساعه .
2- اخلطي صفار بيضه مع ملعقتين من زيت الخروع ودلكي به شعرك وانتظري ربع ساعه قبل غسله (لاتنتظري اكثر من ذلك ) .
3- دلكي شعرك بخمس ملاعق من المايونيز ولفيه بالورق الشفاف واغسليه بعد نصف ساعه او اكثر .
4- نصف كوب عسل مع ربع كوب من زيت الزيتون مخلوطان بشكل جيد يشكلان كونديشينر رائع ضعيه على شعرك بالتدريج واتركيه نصف ساعه ثم اغسليه بالشامبو واشطفيه اما اذا كان شعرك عاديا استعملى ملعقتين فقط من زيت الزيتون .

*اذا كنت تريدين استعمال الوصفات بعد غسل الشعر* 
- اضربي صفار بيضتين مع ملعقه او اثنين من الماء او اكثر حسب طول شعرك ودلكي شعرك واشطفيه بالماء بعد ربع ساعه .
2- ضعي صفار بيضه مع نصف ملعقه زيت زيتون مع كأس ماء صغير وبعد غسل شعرك بالشمبو دلكي شعرك به واتركيه بضع دقائق ثم اشطفيه .
3- اذا كان شعرك دهني اضيفي ربع كوب من عصير الليمون الى ثلث كوب من الشامبو الذي تستعملينه واغسليه كالمعتاد .

*قناع مغذي للشعر* 
اخلطي بالخلاط نصف موزه مع ربع حبه افوكادو وربع شمامه وملعقه لبن زبادي واتركيه على الشعر لمده ربع ساعه قبل غسله .

*اعطاء الشعر لمعان* 
- بالشوكه اضربي بيضه مع قليل من عصير الليمون واستعمليه بعد غسل شعرك بالشامبو لمده نصف ساعه ثم اشطفيه .
- اهرسي حبه افو كادو مع ملعقه زيت زيتون وملعقه بيكنج بودر واخلطيها جيدا وضعيها على شعرك واغسليه بعد ربع ساعه .
- امزجي ملعقه عسل باربعه اكواب من الماء الدافئ وبعد غسل الشعر اشطفيه بهذا الخليط ولا تشطفيه بعدها بل جففيه كالمعتاد .
- التخلص من القشره .
- اغلي كأس من الماء مع كأس من خل التفاح وقبضه من اعشاب النعناع ثم صفي الخليط وصبيه في وعاء ودلكي الخليط بأطراف اصابعك ودعيه يجف قبل ان تشطفيه .


- اما اذا اردت عمل سبراي طبيعي لشعرك اقطعي ليمونتين قطعا صغيره واضيفي اليهما كوبين من الماء واغلي المزيج برفق ( قبل ان يصل لحد الغليان ) على نار هادئه ثم برديه وصبيه في زجاجه سبراي وخففيه بالماء اذا كان ثقيل ولاصقا .
- واعلمي انه عند استعمال عصير الليمون لشطف الشعر يمكنه ازاله بقايا الصابون والشامبو من شعرك وايضا منع القشره .
- ولاظهار الهايلايت وتفتيح الشعر الاشقر .
- انقعي نصف كوب من شاي البابونج الى ربع غالون من الماء المغلي ثم صفيه وبرديه وبعد غسل الشعر بالشامبو اشطفيه بهذا الخليط .
- اما اذا اخترت الصبغه الحمراء- فلا نتسي استعمال القهوه السوداء لشطف الشعر بعد غسله .
- واذا كان الشيب مشكلتك ولم ترغبي بالصبغه فاغلي قشور البطاطا في الماء ثم صفيها وبرديها واستعمليها لشطف الشعر بعد غسله مباشره بالشامبو لتغميق الشيب .
- اذا اظفت للكونديشينر الذي تستعملينه ملعقه ونصف من زيت الذره وغسلت به شعرك بعد الشامبو فستحسنين من شعرك اذا كان جافا ( لاتضيفي الزيت للعلبه ضعي الكميه التي تريدين استعمالها في وعاء واضيفي اليها الزيت .
*اما اذا كنت من اللواتي يحبون ان يعملو حمامات الزيت فاليك هذه المجموعه*حمام زيت الذره :
زيت الذره من الزيوت المفيده والمغذيه للشعر وفيه ميزه انه يعالج القشره
الزيت مع الصبار .. هذه الوصفه مفيده جدا لذوات الشعر الضعيف والمقصف
احضري ورقه صبار افتحبها من الوسط اكشطي اللب وضعي اللب في طبق ثم خذي وعاء وصعي فيه من 3-4 زيت نارجيل ( جوز هند )واضيفي له لب الصبار واغليه قليلا 3-5 دقائق افرغي الزيت في زجاجه من البلاستيك لاستعمالها عند عمل حمام الزيت
زيت بالحلبه:
2فنجان حلبه مطحونه ناعمه
2فنجان بن مطحون ناعم
زيت نارجيل
اخلطي الحلبه مع البن في طبق اقدحي الزيت في قدر اسكبي الحلبه والبن على الزيت وبمجرد ان تسكبي الخليط اطفئي النار تحت القدر مع التقليب المستمر ويدهن به الشعر مره كل اسبوع .

*نوعية شعرك*
*الشعر الجاف :* 
الاعراض : باهت متشابك عند التمشيط نحيل في سماكته يفتقر للمعان ..
السبب : تعرضه لمعامله قاسيه في الغسل والتمشيط وربطه بشده ,استخدام فرش حاده الاسنان ,الافراط في استخدام الاجهزه الحراريه ,تعريضه لاشعه الشمس لفترات طويله ,ردائه الانواع المستخدمه للصبغ والتجعيد .
العلاج : الشعر الجاف يتم علاجه قبل استعمال الشامبو وتتمثل الطريقه بتسخين القليل من زيت الزيتون او اللوز او الجوجبا بدرجه حراره خفيفه ومن ثم وضعه فوق الشعر الجاف وتدليكه جيدا ثم عمل حمام زيتي له بالطريقه المعتاده وبعد ذلك يغسل بالشكل الاعتيادي ولكن بالشامبو المناسب لنوع الشعر والقص الدوري له للتخلص من النهايات الجافه وعدم تعريضه لتيارات هوائيه مفاجئه حاره او بارده .

الشعر الدهني : 
الاعراض : يبدوا وكانه متسخ حتى بعد غسله مسترسل مع لمعان دهني غير مستحب .
السبب : اتباع نظام غذائي مشبع بالدهون ,بالاضافه الى الاجهاد ,المناخ الحار عالي الرطوبه .
العلاج : اذا كان شعرك دهنيا احضري 600 ملل من الماء واضيفي اليها ملعقه طعام من بيكاربونات الصودا وبيضتين ضعي المزيج على شعرك ودلكي جلده الراس جيدا دعيه لمده عشر دقائق ثم اغسليه بالشامبو .

الشعر الذي فقد بريقه : 
الاعراض : باهت عديم الحيويه ,فاقد البريق رغم غسله ,صعب اللف والتسريح .
السبب : ترك بقايا الشامبو او المكيف على الشعر ,استخدام الشامبو والبلسم معا 2في1 مما يمنع تنظيفه بالشكل السليم نظرا لبقاء ماده عازله على الشعر تمنع بريقه .
العلاج : اخفقي زلال بيضه واحده واضيفيه الى كوب من اللبن الزبادي اغسلي شعرك بالشامبو ثم دلكيه بالمزيج ثم دعيه لمده ربع ساعه ثم اغسليه بالماء الفاتر واستخدام شامبو وبلسم كل على حده , شطفه جيدا , تركه يجف طبيعيا ً .

الشعر المتقصف :
الاعراض : جاف ,ضعيف,اطرافه متشققه , مظهره واهن , عديم الحيويه والنظاره .
السبب : الافراط في عمليه اللف والصبغ والتجعيد , وعدم قصه دوريا . من اشد دواعي قلق المرأه هو تقصف الشعر وسبب الاصابه بالتقصف هو معامله فروه الراس بقسوه كالغسل المستمر للشعر وبالشامبو الغير مناسب لنوعيه الشعر ثم التجفيف السريع بهواء ساخن بالأستشوار .
العلاج : لتجنب تقصف الشعر من خلال وضع الميونيز عليه وهو جاف ثم اتركيه لمده ساعه على الاقل وعليك استخدام احد افضل انواع المايونيز او صنعه في المنزل لتضمني النتيجه وبعمل حمامات زيت للشعر خصوصا زيت اللوز الحلو .

الشعر الناعم الهش : 
الاعراض : هو شعر سريع العطب والتقصف , ملاصق لفروه الراس نظرا لدقه الشعره .

السبب : سوء التغذيه ,الافراط في استخدام المستحضرات الكيميائيه مع استخدام مستحضرات التسريح يوميا من الجل والموس والسبراي .

العلاج : وعلاجه الوحيد هو تغذيه صاحبته واعطائها الفيتامينات لتقويته واعاده الحياه اليه من الداخل ويجب العنايه به من الخارج ايضا وذلك بالمحافضه عليه واستخدام الاقنعه المغذيه له والشامبو الناعم المناسب له اذا كنت تجدين صعوبه في التعامل مع شعرك الناعم والمتطايرهناك عده عوامل تساعد على تحسين مظهره واعطاءة الحجم المناسب . وذلك بالحصول على قصه جيدة تساعد على ابراز حجم شعرك , واختاري مستحضرات بخلاصه البروتين لتشجيع الشعر على النمووابتعدي عن البلسم الذي يبقى على الشعر فهو يثقل الشعر , وأضيفي بعض اللون لانها تضيف كثافه الى الشعر الناعم وتلوين الخصلات طريقه رائعه لتكثيف الشعر ..

ضعيف ومتساقط : 
الاعراض: مظهر ولون غير طبيعي للشعر ضعيف يتساقط بكثره باكثر من معدله الطبيعي اليومي .
السبب : تنقسم الاسباب التي تؤدي الى تساقط الشعر الى اسباب داخليه وخارجيه :
الأسباب الداخلية :
· سؤ التغذيه وسؤ الهضم والحميه
· الضعف العام اوالانيمياالحادة او النزف
· الاصابه بالامراض المزمنه مثل السكر
· امراض الغدد الصماء 
· الاصابه ببعض الاورام 
· الضغط او التوتر العصبي
· الاصابه ببعض انواع الحمى
· الحمل والولاده والرضاعه
· تساقط الشعر الوراثي
العوامل الخارجيه :
- تكرار غسل الشعر مما يؤدي الى فقد المواد الدهنيه وبالتالي يؤدي الى ضعف الشعر وتكسره .
- استخدام الشامبو غير المناسب للشعر وتمشيط الشعر وهو مبلل .
- استعمال المواد الكيميائيه مثل الصبغ وكريمات الفرد والبيرم .
- التعرض الزائد للشمس وجفاف الجو .
- اصابه فروه الراس ببعض الامراض البيكتيريه .
- ضعف ما بعد الولاده واثناء الرضاعه بسبب الهرمونات ,الرجيم القاسي , شده ارتفاع درجه حراره الجسم , تعاطي الادويه المشتمله على الهرمونات لفترات طويله , سوء التغذيه ,التوترات العصبيه والنفسيه ,التلوث البيئي .
العلاج : تجنب الانفعالات العصبيه ,المحافظه على الوزن , تناول الفيتامينات والمعادن كالحديد والزنك والاملاح المعدنيه .عدم التعامل بقسوه مع الشعر باستخدام مستحضرات كيماويه .

اجعد صعب التسريح : 
الاعراض : قاس متشابك يفتقد الى اللمعان ينكمش بسرعه عند تعرضه للرطوبه , صعب التسريح , يحتاج الى وسائل اضافيه لضبطه .
السبب : الوراثه من اهم الاسباب , مع المعامله القاسيه في التمشيط ,استخدام شامبو دون ملطف , شده بقوه .
العلاج : دعكه بلطف بحركات مساجيه دائريه عند الجذور اثناء الغسل , وضع المكيف بغزاره من وسط الشعر الى الاطراف ,استخدام الجل لتسريحه وهو رطب تجنب المجففات الكهربائيه ,استخدام الكريمات المرطبه بعد التسريح , عمل حمامات الزيت باستمرار لكي تعطيه بعض الليونه .

*نصائح عامة لجمال شعرك :*
- إذا كان شعرك هش ومقصف الأطراف فسيكون عرضه للتكسر بشكل اكبر عندما يكون رطب لذا من الأفضل استخدام مشط عريض دائما وابدئي عمليه التسريح من النهايات إلى الأعلى .
- تتغير حاله الشعر في الصيف فيميل إلى الجفاف فداومي على استخدام البلسم بعد الشامبو على نهايات الشعر فقط أو ضعي على النهايات باستمرار بعض زيت الزيتون في المساء واغسليه في الصباح وذلك لحمايته من التقصف .
- لإعطاء شعرك الأشقر جمالا وبريقا إضافيا ضعي عليه مغلي البابونج واتركيه لمده 20 دقيقه ثم اشطفيه بالماء أما إذا كان شعرك احمر اللون فيناسبه الليمون والشاي أيضا ً .
- إذا كان شعرك جاف فاغسليه بالماء الدافئ لان الماء الدافئ يحفز إنتاج الدهون أما إذا كان دهني فاغسليه بالماء البارد .
- إذا كنت تعانين من القشرة استخدمي غسول الفم الذي يستخدم كمطهر للفم فهو يقضي على الفطريات المسببة للقشرة ضعي جزء من الغسول على 9 أجزاء من الماء واتركيه على شعرك لمدة عشر دقائق ثم يشطف .
- افركي شعرك بعصير البصل فيقوى . 
- سرحي شعرك بمزيج من خل التفاح الممزوج بضعفه ماء .
- اغسلي شعرك كل يوم بمغلي حشيشه كزبره البير فيتوقف سقوط الشعر .
- افركي راسك بعصير الرشاد واتركيه حتى ينشف ثم اغسليه .
- لتقويه بصلات شعرك ادعكي فروه راسك بعصير ليمونه .

*وصفة سحرية لاطالة الشعر*
اذ كنت تعانين من مشكلة عدم اطالة الشعر فلا داعي للقلق فسوف نقدم لك وصفة سحرية تساعدك في علاج هذه المشكلة ببساطة.
تتكون من : رأس ثوم – مجموعة زيوت (زيت جوز الهند – زيت زيتون – زيت جرجير – زيت خروع – زيت لوز - أي نوع من زيوت الشعر المفيدة ) طريقة عمل الخلطة :- خذي ملعقة كبيرة أو أثنين من كل نوع حسب طول شعرك قومي بتقشير الثوم وافرميه لدرجة ناعمة جدا وضعيه على خليط الزيوت وضعيهم على النار وبمجرد أن يأخذ الثوم حرارة الزيت قومي بإزالة الخلطة من فوق النار ثم قومي بوضع الخليط على شعرك ولفي شعرك بالبونيه الخاص بالشعر واتركيه على شعرك لمدة ثمان ساعات واغسليه جيدا بعد ذلك.

*الحناء وشعرك*
لنبات الحناء خصائص تساعد على تغذية الشعر وعلاج بعض مشاكله خاصة الشعرالدهني ، حيث تعتبرالحناء هامة للتخفيف من مقدارالدهون الموجودة فيه نظرالوجود مواد قابضة تقاوم زيادة إفرازالدهون ، وتفيد في علاج قشر الشعر، والتهاب فروة الرأس ، وتقاوم سقوط الشعر، بالإضافة إلى أنها تحتوي على مواد مطهرة تعمل على تنقية فروة الرأس من الميكروبات والطفيليات . 
الإرشادات التي يجب اتباعها عند استعمال الحناء: 
1-لا بد أن يكون الشعر نظيفا ً تماماً . 
2- لاتترك الحناء على الشعر أكثر من 4-6ساعات. 
3-لاتترك الحناء على الشعر طوال الليل مطلقا حتى لا يتلبد ويتعرض للتقصف عند غسله. 
4-لا بد من استعمال حمامات الزيوت في بعض الوصفات خاص للشعر الجاف. 
5-لاتغسلي شعرك من الحنة بالشامبو, اكتفي بغسله فقط بالبلسم ,اغسليه بالشامبو ثاني يوم حتى يثبت اللون. 
6-لاتقومي بعمل حمام زيت لشعرك بنفس اليوم,اتركيه لليوم الثاني حتى يثبت اللون, ويفضل إستخدام زيت جوزالهند.. 

*بإمكانك إستخدام هذه الخلطة المجربة من قبل الأخوات للعناية بشعرك:* 
قبل وضع الحنه على شعرك بيوم اعملي حمام زيت لشعرك بالطريقةهذي (مايونيز+ زبادي+ زبده+ملعقة عسل).. ضعيه على شعرك لمدة ساعتين اوثلاث مع مراعات تغطيه الرأس بكيس وتغطيةالكيس بفوطه(منشفة) دافئه.. 

*وهذه خلطة الحنه:* 
حنه يمنيه أصليه( تاكدي انها اصليه وغير مخلوطه بحنه اخرى) + زبادي + بيض + زبده+ ثلاث ملاعق خل التفاح+ ثلاث ملاعق عسل+ فص واحدثوم+ ماء حار نسبيا ً ) .. يتم خلط الخليط جيدا وبعد ذالك يترك لمده(30او45 دقيقه) .. ثم قومي بتقسيم الشعرالي قسمين اواربع اقسام حسب استطاعتك وابدئي بوضع الحنه من الجذور بتدليك الفروه بها قسم قسم الي ان تصل الي الأطراف وعند الانتهاء من قسم قومي بلفه على شكل كبه صغيره وهكذا مع بقيةاقسام الشعر .. واتركيه على شعرك(4-5 ساعات ), ثم اغسليه بالبلسم فقط . 

في اليوم التالي قومي بتنقيعه بخلطة الزيوت وبكميات متساوية: 
(زيت الخروع +زين زيتون+زيت جوز الهند+زيت السمسم+زيت الثوم+قليل من زيت الصبار) 
لتحصلي على شعر قوي وصحي وناعم ..

*مشاكل الشعر ...*
يقول علماء وظائف الأعضاء ( الفسيولوجيا) إن الشعر يساعد في حماية الرأس من الشمس ، ويمنع فقدان الحرارة من الجسم. ولكنهم ينسون، وظيفة أسمى وأجل من هذا وذاك ، ألا وهي إسباغه على الإنسان جمالا وجاذبية وسحرا .. فالشعرالنظيف البراق يجعلك تبدو نظيفا وجميلا ، ويدخل في نفسك السعادة والسرور . ولكن قد يصاب الشعر في مرحلة من مراحل الحياة بمشاكل متنوعة منها: 
التقصف والجفاف، والخشونة، والمبالغة في استعمال السشوار والدهانات والزيوت كلهاعوامل تؤثرعلى صحة الشعر وسلامته، وقد تصيبه بالضعف والتساقط .. 
ولا شك أن اضطرابات الشعر مشكلة تؤرق الجنسين، خاصة بنات حواء, والواقع إن أنواع الإضطرابات متعددة ، وتختلف حسب نوعية الشعروأسلوب التعامل معه والظروف البيئية والعوامل الوراثية . 
و قبل الدخول في تفاصيل نوعية الاضطرابات التي تصيب الشعر والأسلوب الأمثل لعلاجها ينبغي الإشارة إلى أن كل إنسان يعد حالة خاصة، وإن المبالغة في القلق على الشعر قد تؤدي إلى إصابته بالضرر، وإن الإبتعادعن العنف والقسوة عندالتعامل مع الشعر يساعد على استمراره جميلا ً زاهياً وناعماً . 

تقـــصف الشعـر: 
وهي شكوى شائعة جدا بين النساء ..
أعراضها تقصف الشعر بسهولة عند نهايته. وعادة ماينجم هذا الإضطراب عن الإفراط في استعمال الشامبو ، أوالمبالغة في تمشيط الشعرأواستعمال مجفف الشعر"السشوار" .وقد ينجم أحيانا عن نقص شديد في بعض أنواع المعادن أو الفيتامينات أو نقص نشاط الغدة الدرقية . 
ويلاحظ أن أغلب حالات تقصف الشعر تحدث نتيجة للمعاملةالخاطئة للشعر . فشد الشعر المستمر والضغط عليه باستعمال بكرات الشعر "رولو" ، أو ترك الشعر ملفوفا عليها طوال الليل ، أواستعمال بعض المواد الكيماوية لبسط الشعر ، أو تصفيفه بشدة ، كل ذلك يمكن أن يؤدي إلى تقصف الشعر ، كما قد يحدث التقصف نتيجة عيب خلقي .
وعموماً يظل السبب الرئيسي وراء تقصف الشعر معاملة الشعرالسيئة ، كما أن الشعرالجاف أكثر قابلية للتقصف من الشعر الطبيعي . 

الشعـرالـجــاف : 
تحدث ظاهرة جفاف الشعرعادة ... بسبب الإفراط الشديد في استعمال لفافات الشعر الساخنة ، أو كي الشعر ، أو نتيجة الإفراط في استعمال صبغة الشعر أوالمواد المبيضة , أو سوء التغذية. 
وينصح المصابون بالشعر الجاف بإستخدام الشامبو الخاص بالشعر الجاف ، كما يمكن خلط قليل من زيت الزيتون مع الشامبو قبل وضعه على الشعر ثم يغسل جيداً لتطريته.. 

الشعـر الدهــنـي : 
كثير من الناس يعاني من ارتفاع نسبة الدهون في الشعر, ويحتاج الشعر الدهني إلى عناية خاصة لمنع حدوث القشرة , التي قد تؤدي إلى حدوث اضطرابات في فروة الرأس . وينبغي غسل الشعر مرتين ، أو مرة على الأقل في كل أسبوع. 
وليس صحيحا ً أن غسل الشعر يؤدي إلى سقوطه . كما ينبغي أن يرغى الشامبوعلى الشعر مرتين ، ويغسل جيدا بعد كل مرة . وينصح البعض بوضع قدر من عصيرالليمون على الشعر بعد كل مرة يغسل فيها ، ويدلك العصير في الشعر ثم يغسل . ويساعد عصيرالليمون على التخلص من بقايا الدهون العالقة. 
العوامل الخارجية : 
إن الشعرة التي في رأسك ليست بالبساطة التي يمكن أن تتخيلها، وإن تركيبها الدقيق يجعلها عرضة للتأثر بالعوامل الخارجية من أشعة فوق بنفسجية أو مادة الكلورين التي توضع في أحواض السباحة أو بعض المواد الكيماوية في صبغات الشعر أو أدوات التجميل أوبعض أنواع الشامبو المنظفة . 
وتغطي الخلايا السطحية من الشعرة بعضها البعض لتحمي الجزء الداخلي من الشعرة الذي يدعى" قشر الشعرة "، وفي الحالات الطبيعية يغطى ساق الشعرة بمادة مزلقة تدعى الزهم( Seban ) وهي مادة دهنية تفرزها الغدد الدهنية ، ويمكن لأشعة الشمس أوالملح أوالماء المضاف له الكلورين أن يمتص الرطوبة من ساق الشعرة ، مزيلا المادة الدهنية منها مما يجفف الشعرة ويخربها . 
والأسوء من ذلك أن ماء أحواض السباحة- في حالات خاصة - يمكن أن يعطي الشعر الأشقر مسحة من اللون الأخضر, ويحدث هذا عندما تحتوي المادة المبيدة للطحالب المستخدمة في الحوض على معدن النحاس ،أو حين يتسرب النحاس من أنابيب المياه فيلتصق بالشعر ويعطيه شيئا من اللون الأخضر . 

*الدهانات الخاصة :* 
بعض الناس يستعمل دهانات خاصة بتسبيل الشعر ونعومته,وهذه النوعية قد تؤدي إلى ضرر في بعض الأحوال خاصة عند استعمال درجات عالية من الحرارة .. وبعض أنواع الدهان تحتوي على مواد كيميائية تغير تركيب الشعر الداخلي مما قد يسبب ضعفاً في الشعر وسهولة تكسره وتقصفه، وقد تؤدي إلى مايسمى بالحرق الكيميائي للشعر، كما هو الحال عند استعمال مصادر "السشوار"لفترات طويلة ومتكررة . ويمكن الاستعاضة عن كل ذلك باستخدام الزيوت النباتية بصورة منتظمة وعمل حمامات بهذه الزيوت على أوقات متباعدة نسبيا ولمدة طويلة لتغذيةالشعر..

*تدليك الرأس.....*
كل شعرة من الرأس تشبه النباتات في أن لها جذوا وساقا, ويحيط بكل شعره عند منبتها عدد من الغدد الدقيقة تحتوي على مادة دهنية هي التي تكسب الشعر لمعانه , وقلة هذه المادة أو إنعدامها تسبب : 
جفاف الشعر وتقصفه.. 
كل ماعليك هو تدليل رأسك بإستخدام التدليك.. وذلك بتدليكه بأصابيعك بطريقة الضغط عندما يكون شعرك رطبا او مبللا ً.. ابدأي بتدليك دائري بواسطة اصابيعك من الجبين وصولا إلى مقدمة الأذنين ثم واصلي التدليك من وسط الجبين إلى أعلى الرأس واستمري بالتدليك على كل أجزاء فروة رأسك يمينا ويسارا وصولا إلى نهاية الرقبة .. وأخيرا طبطي برفق بأصابيعك على جمجمة رأسك .. فذلك يسمح بإدخال الأكسجين إلى داخل الفروة والشعر..

----------


## دلوعة القمر

*فرشاة الشعر ....*
تسريح الشعر يساعد في التخلص من الرواسب ويضفي بريقا على شعرك كما ينشط الدورة الدموية التي تقوم بدورها بزيادة نمو الشعر والتخلص من الخلايا الميتة .. 
لكن كيف تختارين الفرشاة المناسبة لشعرك لتصفيفه؟
اختاري فرشاة تناسب نوع شعرك وقصتك,إن الفرشاة التي يدخل فيها الحرير هي أقل أذية لشعرك,غالبا ماتكون الفرشاة عبارة عن مزيج من النايلون والحرير .. 
شعرك كثيف او مجعد توجد له فرش خاصة تجعله املس وناعم.. 
اما الشعر الخفيف اختاري فرشاة ناعمة وخفيفه.. 
الفرشاة المثالية: 
الفرشاة المسطحة البيضاوية أو المستطيلة مثالية لتمليس الشعر , والفرشاة المسطحة القاعدة تستعمل للشعر الطويل .. 
اما الشكل الذي يسمح بمرور الهواء بداخله , فهو يسمح بدوران الهواء الساخن في الفرشاة والشعر معها, والنتيجة جفاف مثالي. 
لتجعيد الشعر استخدمي الفرشاة الدائرية الصغيرة,لتجفيف الشعر جيدا استخدمي الفرشاة المصنوعة من الألمنيوم او المعدن مع مجفف للشعر فهذا يثبت القصة بطريقة أفضل.. 
تنظيف الفرش: 
يجب تنظيف الفرشاة دائما بإستخدام صابون ومياه ساخنةحتى تتخلصي من الشعر العالق بالفرشاة مشطيها نزولاإلى أسفل..

*وصفات لشعر مفعم بالحيوية ....*
شعر صحي جميل مفعم بالحيوية ,هذا ماتحلم به كل سيدة ..ولتحقيقه لابد من الإعتناء الدائم بالشعر وإستشارة أخصائية الشعر لحل أي مشكلة قبل تفاقمها.. 
والخطوة الأهم هي: 
التعرف إلى بعض العلاجات الطبيعية ,المستخرجة من الزيوت والنباتات أو بإستخدام مواد العناية بالشعر من الماركات العالمية والتي تأتي على شكل شامبو,كريمات ,زيوت,بلسم ,ماسكات,حتى تؤمن العلاج لمشاكل الشعر.. 
يمكنك القيام بتطبيق هذه الوصفة منزليا لتساقط الشعر : 
الخلطة الأولى : 
اخلطي صفار بيضتين مع قليل من زيت الزيتون وضعيهما على شكل ماسك للشعر ,ثم غطي الرأس بقبعة من النايلون وفوقها منشفة ساخنة واتركيه لمدة نصف ساعة إلى ساعة على شعرك.. 
بعدها اغسلي شعرك جيدا بالماء الفاتر ,ثم اغسليه بالشامبو الخاص بنوعية شعرك .. 
وكرري هذه الطريقة مرتين في الأسبوع لمدة شهرين متواصلين على الأقل.. 
ولتنشيط الدورة الدموية في الرأس يسرح الشعر من الأسفل ( أي من عند الرقبة ) إلى الأعلى وهذا من شأنه إيقاف تساقط الشعر ايضا .. 
الخلطة الثانية: 
اخلطي كمية متساوية من زيت الخروع وزيت اللوز وضعيه على شعرك ويلف بقبعة نايلون ويترك لمدة نصف ساعة إلى ساعة على الشعر ويغسل بماء فاترجيدا ثم يغسل بالشامبو.. 
ولعلاج الشعر الدهني : يجب غسل الشعر بماء فاتر وذلك دون فرك فروة الرأس,لإنها إذا فركت بخشونة تزيد من الإفرازات الدهنية ,ثم يجب استعمال الشامبو الخاص بنوعية الشعر.. 
اما للشعر المقصف والجاف: 
ينصح بإستعمال المستحضرات المحتوية على الفيتامينات المتوافر على شكل سيروم, لدى مختلف الشركات العالمية ويستخدم مرتين في الأسبوع بوضعها على اطراف الشعر وتركه دون غسله.. 
ويمكنك إستخدام مجفف الشعر ( الإستشوار ) مباشرة عليه وهذه المستحضرات تعطي الشعر لماعية وحيوية وحجما جميلا.. 
ولعلاج قشرة الشعر : 
ينصح بفرك فروة الرأس بالخل المضاف إليه القليل من زيت الزيتون لتخفيف حدته .. 
ولاتنسي نظافةالشعر أمرضروري فتركه دون غسيل يسبب في تساقطه وظهور القشرة ..

*خطوات لغسل شعرك..*
من الأفضل قبل غسل الشعر ينصح دائمابتدليك وتمشيط وتنظيف الشعر بالفرشاة بلطف وفي كل الإتجاهات .. 
احني رأسك إلى الأمام وامشطيه ثم ارفعي رأسك إلى الخلف وامشطي بلطف.. 
هذه الطريقه هي أفضل وسيله لتنشيط الدوره الدمويةلفروة الرأس وتساعدعلى نمو أفضل للشعر.. 
ولكي تحصلي على شعرجذاب ومتألق اتبعي الخطوات التاليه لغسل شعرك ... 
1-اغسلي شعرك تحت الدوش ورأسك مرفوع في اتجاه جذور الشعر.. 
2-أختاري الشامبو المناسب لطبيعة شعرك وضعي كميه قليله منه في يدك وبلليه بالماء ثم ضعيه على قمة الرأس وابدأي بالفرك بلطف تام بأصابع يديك من دون استخدام الأظافر منعا لتخدش فروة الرأس..وابدأي من الجهةالأماميةمن شعرك نزولا إالى عنقك .. 
3-تجنبي غسل شعرك بالماء الساخن جداً حتي لايفقد بريقه ..‏. 
‏اشطفي شعرك بالماء الفاتر لإزالة الأوساخ ..بدءا من الجبين وحتى مؤخرة الرأس ..ثم اشطفيه بالماء البارد لإغلاق مسامات الشعر ولتحصلي على لمعان لشعرك.. 
4- اعصري الشعر بالضغط عليه باليدين .. 
5-ضعي البلسم الملطف على شعرك واتركيه قليلا ثم اغسليه جيدا .. 
6-افركي كميه قليلةمن كريم العنايةبالشعر في يديك ودلكي فيها شعرك .. 
7-لإضفاء اللمعان على شعرك أضيفي في الشطفه الأخيره خل مخفف بالماء .. 
8-تجنبي معاملة الشعر بقسوة فلا تستخدمي فرشاة للشعر او امشاطا ذات اسنان رفيعة..بل يجب أن تكون أسنان المشط واسعه.. 
9-امشطي شعرك بدءا من الأطراف لتخليص التشابك ثم من الجذور نحو الأطراف.. 
10-أفضل الفراشي المناسبه وغير المؤذيةللشعر هي الفرشاة المسطحة المزودةبمزيج من شعر الحيوانات الطبيعيه والألياف الصناعيه..

*الأسباب الحقيقية وراء تساقط شعرك!؟*
هناك اسباب مختلفة لتساقط الشعر اغلبها مرضية مثل الاصابة بالأنيميا أو السكر أو الغدة أو تناول بعض الأدوية التي تؤثر على فروة الرأس‏ . كذلك يؤدي تعرض المرأة للضغط العصبي أو النحافة إلى تساقط الشعر‏. 
وتجدر الإشارة الى ان هناك اجماع على نصائح لحل هذه المشكلة التي تؤرق العديد من السيدات، منها عدم استخدام مجففات الشعر وقص الشعر بشكل دائم وعدم استخدام الفراشي المسننة الكثيفة في تمشيط الشعر، واستخدام مرطبات الجلد ومقويات الشعر الفيتامينية، كما ينصح بزيادة وارد الفيتامينات وعدم التعرض للجفاف والأجواء المتبدلة بسرعة. 
ومن جانب آخر، قد تكون وراء التساقط الغير طبيعي للشعر أسباب عديدة، وعلى الذين يلاحظون تضاؤلا في كثافة الشعر أو يلاحظون تساقطا شديدا عقب تصفيفه أو تمشيطه أن يراجعوا طبيب الأمراض الجلدية لمعرفة السبب الحقيقي، ما إذا كانت هناك مشكله تستوجب للعلاج الطبي. 
ويعتبر تساقط الشعر مشكلة أصبحت شائعة وربما كان استخدام الشامبو الخطأ أو الزيوت عشوائيا هو السبب، ولكن لكثافة سقوط الشعر فربما كان هناك أكثر من عامل لتساقط الشعر فهو إما سبب عام أو نتيجة سبب موضعي في الشعر وهي كما يلي.. 

-الاضطرابات العصبية والنفسية والتوتر. 
-استخدام حبوب منع الحمل لفترات طويلة. 
- الخلل الهرموني كما في حالة زيادة إفراز الغدة الدرقية أو نقص إفرازها وكذلك في الغدة النخامية. 
- بعد الحمل و الولادة والإجهاض . 
- بعد إجراء العمليات الجراحية. 
- عمل حمية غذائية قاسية. 
- تناول بعض الأدوية العلاجية مثل مضادات الاكتئاب، أدوية علاج النقرس، أدوية علاج التهابات المفاصل، تناول فيتامين "أ" بكمية كبيرة. 
- نقص البروتينات والفيتامينات في وجبات الغذاء.
- فقر الدم. 

*أما الأسباب الموضوعية:* 
- تعرض الشعر إلى أشعة الشمس لفترات طويلة. 
- تعرض الشعر لدرجة الرطوبة العالية. 
- استخدام مجفف الشعر المستمر خاصة إذا كان عن مقربة من الدماغ. 
- استخدام شامبو أو بلسم غير مناسب. 
- الإكثار من تغيير لون الشعر (صبغ الشعر دائما). 
- التعرض لمادة الكلورين في حمامات السباحة فترات طويلة. 
- إجهاد بصيلات الشعر عن طريق الشد المستمر في اتجاه واحد ، أو استخدام عواقص الشعر بعنف للف الشعر. 

ولمزيد من التفاصيل نذكر الحالات الشائعة المسببة لتساقط الشعر ومنها : 
*الولادة* 
عندما تحمل المرأة، يتوقف سقوط الشعر نسبيا في العادة ولكن نسبة كبيرة من الشعر تدخل مرحلة السكون بعد الولادة. وفي خلال شهرين إلى ثلاثة أشهر عقب الولادة تلاحظ بعض النساء أن كميات كبيرة من الشعر تتساقط لدى تصفيفه وتمشيطه، وتتلاشى هذه الحالة تلقائيا في معظم الأحيان. ولا تشكو جميع الأمهات من هذه الحالة كما أنها قد لا تتكرر لدى كل حمل لديها. 

*الحمى الشديدة والالتهابات الجرثومية الحادة وحالات الإنفلونزا* 
يفاجأ المريض بعد مرور فترة 6 أسابيع إلى ثلاثة أشهر من إصابته بحمى شديدة أو بالإنفلونزا بتساقط كمية كبيرة من الشعر، وتزول هذه الحالة تلقائيا أيضا، إلا أن بعض حالات الالتهاب الجرثومي قد تحتاج للعلاج. 

*أمراض الغدة الدرقية* 
يعرف الإفراز المتزايد من الغدة الدرقية بفرط النشاط الدرقي، بينما تعرف حالة تدني الإفراز الدرقي بنقص النشاط الدرقي. ويمكن لكل من هاتين الحالتين أن تسببا تساقطا في الشعر.
ويمكن تشخيص أمراض الغدة الدرقية بالعلامات السريرية والأعراض الأخرى علاوة على الفحوص المخبرية، علما بأن تساقط الشعر الناتج عن الأمراض الدرقية يمكن علاجه بنجاح بتلقي المعالجة المناسبة. 

*قلة البروتين في الطعام* 
أن النباتيين الذين يتناولون أغذية خالية تماما من البروتين، و كذلك مرضى القهم العصابي الذين يتناولون كمية ضئيلة من الطعام، قد يصابون بسوء التغذية البروتيني، ولدى حدوث هذه الحالة، يحاول الجسم الإبقاء على البروتين بتحويل الشعر النامي إلى مرحلة السكون. لذا فقد يعاني من يتبعون نظاما غذائيا قاسيا، والنباتيون أو مرضى القهم العصابي من تساقط كثيف في الشعر بعد شهرين إلى ثلاثة شهور من بدء التغيير في نظامهم الغذائي بحيث يصبح الشعر قابلا للانتزاع من جذوره بسهولة نسبيا. ويمكن منع حدوث هذه الحالة أو علاجها بتناول كمية كافية من المواد البروتينية. 

قد يؤدي تعاطي العقاقير إلى الإصابة بتساقط الشعر، إلا أن هذه الحالة قابلة للشفاء ومن تلك العقاقير بعض مضادات التجلط ( وهي الأدوية التي تمنع حدوث التجلط بتخفيف كثافة الدم) وبعض العقاقير المضادة للنقرس والتهاب المفاصل، أو مضادات الاكتئاب (التي تخفف أعراض الاكتئاب ) وبعض العقاقير (للسيطرة على مشكلات القلب وارتفاع ضغط الدم) والجرعات المرتفعة من فيتامين "أ". ونسبة قليلة نوعا ما من المرضى الذين يتناولون تلك العقاقير يصابون بتساقط الشعر

----------


## دلوعة القمر

أدوية علاج السرطان 
تؤدي بعض أنواع العقاقير المستخدمة في العلاج الكيميائي للسرطان إلى منع تكاثر خلايا الشعر بحيث تصبح الشعرة هشة، وقابلة للسقوط بمجرد بروزها من فروة الرأس. وهذه الظاهرة قد تحدث بعد أسبوع واحد إلى ثلاثة أسابيع من بدء علاج السرطان وقد يفقد المريض حوالي 90% من شعر فروة الرأس. وعند اكتمال العلاج ينمو الشعر من جديد لدى غالبية المرضى. ويتم تشجيع مثل هؤلاء المرضى وخاصة النساء على الاستعداد للأمر بشراء شعر مستعار (باروكة) قبل بدء العلاج. 

*أقراص منع الحمل* 
تحتوي الأقراص المانعة للحمل على مادتين هما الإستروجين والبروجستين الاصطناعيين، والنساء اللاتي يصبن بتساقط الشعر وهن يتلقين أقراص منع الحمل هن في الغالب النساء المعرضات للإصابة بتساقط الشعر لأسباب وراثية، وقد تحدث هذه الحالة في وقت مبكر نتيجة لتأثيرات الهرمونات شبه الذكورية لمركبات البروجستين التي تحتوي عليها هذه الأقراص. وفي حالة حدوث هذه الحالة ينبغي على المرأة استشارة طبيبها لكي يصف لها نوعا آخر من أقراص منع الحمل. 
قد تلاحظ المرأة لدى توقفها عن استخدام أقراص منع الحمل عن طريق الفم أن شعرها يبدأ في التساقط بعد شهرين إلى ثلاثة أشهر من ذلك، وهذا التساقط قد يستمر لمدة ستة أشهر ثم يتوقف، وتعود الأمور إلى طبيعتها. وهذا الأمر مشابه لموضوع تساقط الشعر بعد الولادة. 

*انخفاض الحديد في المصل* 
إن النساء اللاتي يعانين من الطمث الشديد يفقدن كمية كبيرة من الحديد مما يؤدي أحيانا إلى تساقط الشعر. ويمكن تحري نقص الحديد بالاستقصاءات المخبرية، كما يمكن تصحيح الوضع بتناول أقراص الحديد. 

*استعمال مواد التجميل والمواد غير المناسبة للشعر* 
يستخدم الكثير من الرجال والنساء علاجات كيميائية للشعر مثل الأصباغ والمواد الملونة والمبيضة ومواد تمليس الشعر وتجعيده. والمعالجة بالمواد الكيميائية لا تلحق الضرر بالشعر إلا في أحوال نادرة، إذا ما تم استخدامها بالطريقة الصحيحة. إلا أن الشعر قد يصبح ضعيفا وعرضة للتساقط إذا ما تكرر استخدامها بصورة مبالغ فيها، أو إذا ما ظل المحلول على الرأس لمدة مطولة، أو إذا ما تم استعمال مبيض لشعر تم تبييضه مسبقا. 

وإذا ما أصبح الشعر ضعيفا جدا وهشا بسبب فرط تعرضه للعلاجات الكيميائية، فمن الأفضل الإحجام عن استخدام هذه المواد لبعض الوقت حتى ينمو الشعر بصورة طبيعية.

*تخلصي من قشر الشعر .. بزيت اللوز*
قشرة الشعر مشكلة تؤرق العديد من النساء والفتيات لذا ينصحك خبراء التجميل بتدليك جلد الرأس بزيت اللوز، فهو يخلصك من القشرة ويجعل شعرك صحي وجميل.
كما ينصحك خبراء التجميل بعدم التعرض الزائد لحرارة الشمس التي تحرق جلد رأسك وتسبب القشرة.
وابتعدي كذلك تماماً عن استخدام الإسبراي لأنه قد يؤدي إلى تفاقم هذه المشكلة .

*الطبيعة الساحرة تهديك أجمل صبغات الشعر*
إن اهتمامك الدائم بشعرك يجعلك جذابة طول الوقت فتجنبي العناية الخاطئة وسوء التغذية وصبغات الشعر الصناعية، وإلا ستعرضين نفسك للشيب المبكر؛ لذا أقدم لك هذه الوصفات الطبيعية لكي تصبحي دائمة التجدد دون أي إضرار بشعرك .
- تستطيعين أن تحصلي على اللون البني عن طريق تجفيف قشر الباذنجان‏ في الفرن ثم طحنه كالبودرة، واعجنيه بعد ذلك بالماء‏ ثم ضعيه علي شعرك .
- وتحصلين أيضا على اللون الأسود الداكن بتجفيف ورق التوت وطحنه كالحنة ثم يعجن بالماء‏ وغطي به شعرك ‏.
‏- أما إذا كنت تريدين اللون البني جففي قشر الكمثري‏ واطحنيه ثم اعجنيه بالماء .
- وعن طريق غلي ورق البصل أو قشره‏ وشطف الشعر بها ثم تركها لتجف علي الشعر تحصلين علي شعرا كستنائيا‏.
‏- كما تستطعين خلط أزهار البابونج‏ المغلية مع الكركم لتعطي اللون الأشقر ‏.
‏- وإذا كنت من ذوات الشعر الذهبي فالحنة الحمراء‏ تميل إلي الإحمرار وتأتيك بنتائج ممتازة.

*نصائح لشعر أكثر لمعانا*
إذا كنت ترغبين في الحصول علي شعر لامع فسوف يقدم لك خبراء التجميل مجموعة من النصائح التي حقق لك ذلك بسهولة - استخدمي شامبو ذو حماية مع درجات الحرارة المختلفة .
- استخدمي بلسم للشعر مرة أسبوعيا على الأقل.
- لا تستخدمي إكسسوارات الشعر التي تعمل على تغطية جزء كبير من الشعر فهي تعمل على تخفيف الشعر.
وإليك هذا الماسك ( القناع ) لجمال ونعومة شعرك: قومي بهرس 8 حبات من الفراولة مع ملعقة طعام مايونيز ثم ضعي هذا الخليط على شعرك المغسول وهو مبلل ودلكي به شعرك ثم قومي بتغطية شعرك بقبعة مطر أو قبعة بلاستيكية ولفيها بمنشفة دافئة حول رأسك .
بعدها قومي بغسل شعرك بشامبوبلسم مركب.

*الزبادي يساعد علي نمو شعرك ..*
يؤكد الخبراء انه يمكنك استخدام الزبادي لتنظيف فروة الرأس ومساعدة نمو الشعر ، وذلك عن طريق دهن فروة الرأس بالزبادى قبل غسل الرأس بالشامبو .
كما يؤكد العديد من الخبراء ان الزبادى منظف جيد للبشرة ، ويناسب البشرة الدهنية خاصة طبقة من الزبادى على الوجه ثم يشطف بالماء الدافئ بعد20 دقيقة .
كما ان البيض مغذ جيد للبشرة ، ويساعد على قفل المسام ولعمل قناع من البيض اكسرى بيضة نيئة ، واضربيها جيداً ، وافرديها على الوجه وتشطف البشرة بعد 20 دقيقة بالماء الفاتر لتغذية الشعر ، تدهن فروة الرأس ببياض البيض ثم تغسل بالشامبو .

*المايونيز .. لشعر مفعم بالحيوية*
إذا كان شعرك جافاً وباهتاً مفتقداً للمعان والحيوية؛ فلا تترددي في استخدام المايونيز لمعلجة شعرك .
لاتندهشي .. نعم .. المايونيز هو الحل الأمثل لصحة شعرك في هذه الحالة. لن تحتاجي سوى كمية من المايونيز، كاب بلاستيك، فوط ساخنة. 
الطريقة :
* ضعي المايونيز علي شعرك ابدئي من الجذور ثم الي اطراف الشعر حتي يتم تغطيه الشعر بالكامل.
* بعد الانتهاء قومي بتغطيه الشعر إما بالورق الشفاف التي تستخدمينه لتغطيه الطعام أو بالكاب البلاستيك الذي ترتديه عند الاستحمام. 
* لفي الشعر بفوطه يتم تسخينها في المجفف أو علي حمام ماء ساخن لمدة عشر دقائق ثم عيدي الكرة مرة ثانيه بفوطة ساخنة لمدة عشر دقائق أخرى. 
* اغسلي الشعر بطريقتك المعتادة. يمكنك تكرار هذه الوصفة مرة في الشهر فهي تعيد كل ما يفتقده الشعر من حيوية وطراوة ولمعان.

*الحناء .. جمال وعلاج يدوم ويدوم*
قد أثبتت الحناء فاعليتها في علاج الصداع بوضعه على الجبهة , كما إنه ثبت علميا ان الحناء إذا وضعت في الرأس لفترة طويلة بعد تخمرها فإن المواد القابضة والمطهرة الموجودة بها تعمل على تنقية فروة الرأس من الميكروبات والطفيليات ومن الافرازات الزائدة للدهون وتعد علاجاً نافعا لقشرة الشعر والتهاب فروة الرأس .
ويوضح فوائدها استشاري الأمراض الجلدية بمستشفى البحرين الدولي د.ايهاب مأمون الذي يؤكد ان هناك نوعان من الحناء الأحمر وهو من المواد العشبية ويعطي لوناً أحمر للشعر أو اليد متى ما وضع عليها وهناك الحناء السوداء والذي يسبب الاستخدام المتكرر لها الحكة الشديدة والاحمرار وتورم الجلد وهذه الحكة قد تتحول إلى تشققات والتهاب شديد جداً يشبه لسعة النار مما يبين إن تركيبها غير طبيعي وهو مجرد مواد كيميائية، مشيرا إن الاستخدام المتكرر لهذه المادة يؤدي في المستقبل إلى الاصابة بسرطان الجلد .

*الغسيل التسريح التدليك .. لشعر أكثر جاذبية*
ثلاث خطوات فقط وتحصلين على شعر طبيعي وجذاب.. بشرط أن تقومي بالاعتناء بشعرك جيداً سواء فيما يتعلق بغسيله أو تمشيطه أو تدليكه كالتالي: 
*الخطوة الأولى:* الغسيل 
اغسلي شعرك كلما كان في حاجة إلى ذلك، فالشعر الطبيعي ليس معناه أن يكون أقل من أنواع الشعر الأخرى لذا حافظي على نظافته وبريقه ولا تكثري من صبغه حتى لا يجف. 
*الخطوة الثانية:* التسريح 
تسريح الشعر له أصول فثمة قواعد معينة يجب عليك اتباعها عندما تقومين بتمشيط شعرك منها أن يكون تسريح الشعر بحركات نشيطة وقوية وفي جميع الاتجاهات إلى أعلى وإلى أسفل بحيث تصلين إلى الدرجة التي تبعث الحرارة و الحيوية في فروة الرأس . 
وإلى جانب ذلك فعليك أن تنظفي فرشاتك التي تستخدمينها في تسريح شعرك بواسطة قطعة قماش خشنة كي تخلصيها من الغبار الذي قد يتساقط ثانية على الشعر. 
*الخطوة الثالثة:* التدليك 
دلكي شعرك بقوة .. التدليك الصحيح لشعرك هو ذلك الذي يتم بقوة بحيث تتحرك جلدة رأسك مع الشعر. 
وإليك صديقتي الطريقة المثلى لتدليك شعرك والتي تمكنك من الحصول على أفضل النتائج: 
- شبكي يديك ثم اضغطي راحتيك بقوة على فروة الرأس مع تحريكها. 
- افعلي ذلك لمدة عشر دقائق كل صباح و مساء. 
وينطوي تدليك الشعر على العديد من الفوائد منها توليد شعور لذيذ يدوم بضع ساعات، وتحريك النهايات العصبية للشعر مما يؤدي إلى تنشيط جلدة الرأس ومنع التصاق الألياف بالرأس.

في فصل الصيف .. احمي شعرك من الجفاف
أشعة الشمس القوية، ومياه الكلور الموجودة في احواض السباحة، وتكرار عملية تجفيف الشعر، كلها عوامل تؤدي الى جفاف شعرك وتلفه، خاصة في فصل الصيف.
ولذا ينصحك الخبراء، بغسل شعرك بمياه عذبة قبل تعرضه لمياه الكلور، حتى لا يمتص كمية كبيرة من المياه المالحة والكلور التي يمتصها عندما يكون جافاً. 
وقبل التوجه إلى المصيف، لا بأس من التخلص من النهايات الجافة او المقصفة لأن هذه العملية البسيطة تجعل الشعر يبدو كثيفاً وجميلاً. 
ومن المستحسن عموما قص هذه الاطراف مرة في الشهر او كل شهرين لتأمين الحماية له وانعاشه .

كيف تعتني بشعرك الدهني صيفاً ؟
إذا كان شعرك يميل لأن يكون دهنياً خلال فصل الصيف، فقد تشعرين بالحاجة إلى تكرار عملية غسله في اليوم الواحد، وهذا خطأ، لأن الغسل المتكرر يحفز الإفرازات الدهنية مما يزيد المشكلة سوءا.
كذلك ينصح بالابتعاد عن استخدام مجفف الشعر الساخن، لأن الحرارة القوية تؤدي إلى إثارة الفروة، وبالتالي إلى زيادة إفراز الزيوت، وإذا كان لابد من استخدامه فليكن ذلك على درجة خفيفة لمنطقة جذور الشعر وعلى درجة متوسطة لبقية الشعر، ولتكن عملية تمشيط الشعر أيضا خفيفة منعاً لإثارة الفروة وتهيجها.
كما ينصح بالابتعاد عن طريقة تجفيف الشعر بالمنشفة وهو مبلل؛ لأنه يكون حساساً ويتكسر بسهولة. 
وفي الصيف لتكن حمامات الزيت أسبوعية حتى لا يفقد الشعر رطوبته ويتسبب الأمر بجفافه وتقصفه أكثر. وعند الانتهاء من الحمام وغسل الشعر، ينصح بشطفه بالمياه الباردة حتى يكتسب اللمعان والتألق. كما تجدر الإشارة إلى انه من الأفضل الامتناع عن غسل الشعر بالمياه الساخنة لفترات طويلة.

*الخلطة السحرية للمعان شعرك ..*
لازالة اثار الاجهاد والتعب من شعرك ولمزيد من اللمعان والجاذبية اليك.. هذه الوصفة السحرية لزيادة تألقه وجماله .. اخلطى نسب متساوية من الاتى:
عسل + زيت زيتون + بيض
الطريقة:اخلطى المكونات السابقة ثم ضعيها على شعرك لمدة ليله ثم اغسليه بالصابون المغربي واشطفيه جيدا.

*دللي شعرك بالفواكه*
شعرك يحتاج إلى الدلال والعناية الجيدة؛ لتحافظي عليه قوياً غير متساقطاً. عليك بشامبو الفواكه؛ فهو يحقق لك كل أمانيك التي تخص جمال شعرك .
يؤكد "برنارد فابر" مدير أحد معامل شركة تجميل عالمية، أن الفواكه بالفعل مفيدة جدا للشعر لأنها مزودة بقدر مركز من المنشطات التي تغذي الشعر وتقويه‏؛‏ فمثلا أنواع الشامبو الغنية بالموالح وخاصة الليمون تتركز فيها نسبة كبيرة من حمضيات الفواكه التي تزيد من بريق ولمعان الشعر وتنعم قشرته‏,‏ أما الأنواع التي تحتوي علي مواد مستخلصة من قشر الرمان فإنها تحافظ علي البريق الطبيعي للشعر خاصة بالنسبة للشعر المصبوغ‏.

ويضيف "برنارند" قائلا - حسب ما ورد بصحيف الأهرام : كذلك فإن الأنواع المزودة باللوز نجدها تتمتع بتأثير لوني كثيف وأنواع الشامبو الغنية بفيتامينات مستخلصة من المشمش أو الموز أو التفاح فإنها تساعد علي تنظيم الزيادة غير السوية في إفراز غدد الجلد الدهنية وتعيد للشعر حيويته وبريقه‏,‏ أما الأنواع التي تحتوي علي المانجو واللوز فإنها تكون غنية بالدهون التي تحمي الأوعية الشعرية فتزيد من صلابتها وتمنع سقوط الشعر وتقصفه‏.

----------


## دلوعة القمر

القشرة مشكلة يمكنك علاجها فى 14 يوماً
كشف البروفيسور جيروم ليت أخصائي الأمراض الجلدية بمركز كيس وسترن النقاب عن أن وجود القشرة في الشعر أمر شائع جداً. 
ويقول البروفيسور جيروم، وهو مؤلف كتاب "بشرتك من الألف للياء" إن أي شخص يعاني من القشرة بدرجة أو أخرى،ولكن هذا لا يعني انه ليس أمامك إلا أن تستسلم لها،إذا طالما أصبح الباحثون على إدراك في الوقت الحالي بأن فروة الرأس الدهنية - لا الجافة - هي المسؤولة الرئيسة عن القشرة، فإن العلاج قد أصبح الآن أكثر سهولة من أي وقت مضى"
ويضيف الدكتور جيروم كيفية تكون القشرة قائلاً"انه يمكن في حقيقة الأمر التحكم في مشكلة قشرة الشعر ووضعها تحت السيطرة في خلال 14 يوماً،وذلك فقط بالقيام بما يلي: 
_ استعمال الشامبو المناسب المحتوى على مواد مقاومة للقشرة وهي مواد أثبتت قوة مفعولها وتشمل الكبريت والزنك وكيتوكونازول وحامض ساليسيليك والقطران كما ذكرت جريدة الرياض . 
_ولمن يرغبون في اتباع الطرق الطبيعية يمكن تجريب شامبو شجرة الشاي الذي يتوفر في محلات بيع الأغذية الصحية،فقد أثبت مسح أجري في استراليا أن دهن شجرة الشاي، في حالة استخدامه يومياً يقلل من القشرة بنسبة 41%. 
_عدم التقيد الصارم بالروتين، فإذا توقف الشامبو فجأة عن التأثير وفقد مفعوله،فإن الحل يتمثل في منتهى البساطة في التحول إلى نوع آخر من أنواع الشامبو كما يؤكد الدكتور جيروم. 
وللمساعدة على مقاومة القشرة، يوصى بالإكثار من غسل الشعر لأن الفروة تفرز كميات جديدة من القشرة كل ثلاثة أيام. 
_ استخدمى منتجات ومستحضرات التجميل،شاملة الجل ليكون طبقة في الشعر وجلدة الرأس فتحول دون انسياب الدهون الطبيعية.
_ الاسترخاء وتجنب الاجهاد والضغوط النفسية،ومزاولة التمارين الرياضية والاسترخاء ومشاهدة العروض المسلية وممارسة الأنشطة الترويحية للتقليل من الضغوط النفسية - ذلك ان من شأن القلق والتوتر رفع مستويات هرمون أندروجين الذي ينتج المزيد من الدهون في فروة الرأس مما يؤدي بدورة إلى مضاعفة كميات القشرة. 
_إجراء الكشف بالأشعة في حالة عدم قدرة جميع أنواع الشامبو من التخلص من القشرة ويستدعي مراجعة الطبيب إذ قد يكون هنالك داء الصدفية أو إكزيما لذلك يتطلب الأمر تدخلاً علاجياً لتخفيف الالتهاب والحكة.

*علاجات منزلية لضعف والتقصف الشعر*
قَد يكون سبب فقدان الشعر مجموعة من الأسباب، على سبيل المثال، التوتر، وسوء التغذية، والمرض . أما التقصف فإذا لم تتم معالجته فسينتقل إلى الجذور. وإليك بعض العلاجات المنزلية البسيطة لعلاج ضعف الشعر والتقصف:

· ضعي زيت الزيتون على شعرك ولفيه ببشكير عند وقت النوم، ثم اغسلي شعرك في الصباح.
· اغسلي شعرك بالماء البارد، دلكي فروة رأس بالأصابع. هذه طريقة فعالة وبسيطة لمنع تساقط الشعر.
· اغلي أوراق الحنا في زيت الخردل حتى يغلي، صفي المزيج ودلكي الشعر بالزيت ليصبح شعرك قوياً. 
· اطحني بذور الكلس والفلفل الأسود حتى يصبح معجون وضعيه على المناطق القليلة الشعر.
· ضعي حليب جوز الهند على جميع أنحاء فروة الرأس ودلكيها إلى الجذور.
· افركي المنطقة الضعيفة بالبصل حتى تصبح حمرا، ثم ضعي العسل.
. قصي أطراف شعرك من 4 إلى 5 أسابيع حتى إذا كنت تحبينه طويلاً.
· تفادى الأربطة المطاطية، والدبابيس الحادّة، والفرشاة ذات النهايات المدبّبة ولا تمشطي شعرك بعنف وهو مبلل.
· اصنعي معجون من بذور الشانا وجوز الهند / والسمسم / وزيت الخروع لتقوية الشعر.

----------


## العنود

*مشكوووووره اختي*
*ع النصائح*
*الله يعطيك الف الف الف عافيه*
*مع اعذب التحيات اختك العنود*

----------


## نور علي

الف شكر لك خيتو

دلوعه

على المجهود الرائع

سلمت يمناك

وإلى الامام

تحياتي لك




اختك ,,, نور علي

----------


## دلوعة القمر

تسلمين خيتو العنود ع المرور
دامك ربي

----------


## دلوعة القمر

تسلمين حبيبتي نور علي ع المرور نورتي 
دامك ربي بكل ود

----------


## بيسان

مشكووووووره على الطرح الرئع

----------


## دلوعت حبيبتي

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 
*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته* 


*مشكوره حبيبتي ع النصائح الرائعة*
*والله يعطيك الففففففففففففف عافيه* 
*تسلم يداك*


*تحياتي لك*

----------


## .: طوق الياسمين :.

.. السـلام عليـكم و رحمة الله و بـركاته .. 

تسلمي خيتووو على هالموضوع المتكامل .. 
ربي يعطيك ألف عافية على هيك نقل .. لا عدمنا تواجدك .. 

تحياتي لك 
طوق الياسمين

----------


## زهرة الندى

*مشكورة اختي على الموضوع الرائع والمفيد*

*موضوع متكامل بكل مايخص الشعر*


*الله يعطيك العافية*

----------


## احلى ليل

الله يعطيش ألف عافية على الجهد الكبير :bigsmile: 
لكن اني مشكلتي غير عن كل المشاكل<< استحي أقول :embarrest: 
وإذا بتساعديني باقول :wink:

----------


## اللؤلؤ المكنون

سلمت يداك أختي على المجهود المبذول وعلى النصائح الثمينة

----------


## همسات وله

يسلمو حبيبتي عالمعلومااااات المفيده
والله يعطيك العافيه 
تحياااتي وتمنيااااتي لك بالتوفيق 
خيتك همساااات وله

----------


## زهور الحب

تسلمين اختي وماتقصري والله يعطيش العافيه
تحياتي

----------

